# Moving to Cyprus & expecting baby



## CYPEL (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi everyone, I will be moving with my husband and 2 yo to Cyprus hopefully next month (Dec 2020) from London, England and I am currently pregnant (11 weeks). Basically we are looking for hospitals around Larnaca/ famagusta area for when the baby arrives we will probably most likely will need to go private. Can anyone recommend hospitals or any advise on how to go about choosing a hospital and how would this work with going private etc. My 20 week scan will be early January and will need to act fast when we arrive in Cyp. Any advice and recommendations welcome! Thank you


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

CYPEL said:


> Hi everyone, I will be moving with my husband and 2 yo to Cyprus hopefully next month (Dec 2020) from London, England and I am currently pregnant (11 weeks). Basically we are looking for hospitals around Larnaca/ famagusta area for when the baby arrives we will probably most likely will need to go private. Can anyone recommend hospitals or any advise on how to go about choosing a hospital and how would this work with going private etc. My 20 week scan will be early January and will need to act fast when we arrive in Cyp. Any advice and recommendations welcome! Thank you


Hi, we don't know the private hospitals in the Larnaca area but we can thoroughly recommend the Lito Private Hospital in Paralimni. The Lito has the best reputation for both surgical and natal procedures in the Famagusta area and we know of Cypriots who have preferred to go to the Lito and pay for their natal care than go to the general hospital. I'm not knocking the main hospital but the Lito has the edge. My wife recently had an accident and broke her hip and needed a partial hip replacement which was carried out at the Lito, she says the surgical care was second to non although the food was crap! 
Google: Lito Paralimni and see what they offer.


----------



## CYPEL (Nov 4, 2020)

Thank you very much for your reply, I will check out the hospital. I hope your wife is okay now. Many thanks


----------



## CYPEL (Nov 4, 2020)

JonandGaynor said:


> Hi, we don't know the private hospitals in the Larnaca area but we can thoroughly recommend the Lito Private Hospital in Paralimni. The Lito has the best reputation for both surgical and natal procedures in the Famagusta area and we know of Cypriots who have preferred to go to the Lito and pay for their natal care than go to the general hospital. I'm not knocking the main hospital but the Lito has the edge. My wife recently had an accident and broke her hip and needed a partial hip replacement which was carried out at the Lito, she says the surgical care was second to non although the food was crap!
> Google: Lito Paralimni and see what they offer.


Thank you very much for your reply, I will check out the hospital. I hope your wife is okay now. Many thanks


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

One other thing, Cyprus has developed a national health system called GESY, this is still very much in its infancy and i'm not conversant with all the ins and outs but assuming one of you will be working then you will need to enroll onto GESY and pay contributions. Once done all your family will be entitled to receive the Cypriot health care which is basically free (similar to the UK system). Most private hospitals are now registered to receive GESY patients which includes the Lito and i assume this will be done by your doctors referral but you may not have a choice where you are sent. If you are interested in using the Lito they have a number of inhouse doctors but as all doctors have limits to how many people they can have on their lists you would need to get in quick as and when a vacancy arises.


----------



## CYPEL (Nov 4, 2020)

JonandGaynor said:


> One other thing, Cyprus has developed a national health system called GESY, this is still very much in its infancy and i'm not conversant with all the ins and outs but assuming one of you will be working then you will need to enroll onto GESY and pay contributions. Once done all your family will be entitled to receive the Cypriot health care which is basically free (similar to the UK system). Most private hospitals are now registered to receive GESY patients which includes the Lito and i assume this will be done by your doctors referral but you may not have a choice where you are sent. If you are interested in using the Lito they have a number of inhouse doctors but as all doctors have limits to how many people they can have on their lists you would need to get in quick as and when a vacancy arises.


Thanks for this, it's good to know. I heard about GESY, will have to research more into this


----------

